# HCC - Quality Properties **and** Locations?



## Ron G. (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm easing toward semi-retirement and want to start traveling quite a bit.

HCC sounds like something that would make it easier for us to decide where to go (i.e., a limited menu of attractive options).

My concern is that when I look at their property info, I suspect that they are nice places, but not great locations (e.g., garden view, not ocean front).

Last winter we stayed in two ResortQuest condo units in Waikiki and Maui (Waikiki Beach Tower and the Mahana, respectively).  I think our condos were above average (relative to others in the same property), but they were great.  Looked like the interiors of the HCC properties.  However, these were both Ocean View (Waikiki) or Ocean Front (Mahana).  And, we paid about $300/night each for a 2-BR condo (using an Entertainment Book discount).

Yesterday, someone posted here asking for info on HCC's Hawaii location and got no response.  

My wife is already reluctant about the commitment to join HCC, but she'd be very disappointed if we arrived at one of their Hawaii locations and found a beautiful condo, but no ocean in sight.

I looked at the info on the two Tuscany places and they look beautiful, but they seem to be relatively small homes that aren't even in a resort...maybe just a pretty neighborhood.

I'm looking for more than a very nice property...I want a very nice location, as well.

Am I right, here?

Ron


----------



## NeilGoBlue (Aug 11, 2007)

Ron G. said:


> I'm easing toward semi-retirement and want to start traveling quite a bit.
> 
> HCC sounds like something that would make it easier for us to decide where to go (i.e., a limited menu of attractive options).
> 
> ...




Ron,

It'll be interesting to read the responses you get.  But your exact questions is why I wanted to join a club with homes in the 2-3Mill range to get the views and beach and ski access that isn't available in a 900K home.  I know you and I have talked about this off line, but just though I'd share it again.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 11, 2007)

The HCC Hawaii properties are not beachfront. The Turks and Caicos and most Mexico properties are beachfront.

That said, if Hawaii beachfront is your goal, you might want to look at other opportunities. 

HCC offers many fantastic properties, but beachfront Hawaii is probably not going to happen at prices under $1m.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum 

you might also want to explore beachfront condo/villa rentals in Mexico (like Punta Mita, Riviera Maya, Los Cabos) as the value is significantly better than Hawaii. those locations are even closer than Hawaii.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with the previous posters that Hawaii is very expensive.  Crescendo has an amazing house in Hawaii and does have some ocean view, but it is also the most expensive house in the portfolio.  Punta Mita, Cabo, and the Dominican Republic were much better values from an acquisition standpoint.

You'll end up paying more, but you may want to look at some other DC options.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 12, 2007)

Ron G.,

Welcome to TUG!

Here's my insight into some of your questions and observations:



Ron G. said:


> HCC sounds like something that would make it easier for us to decide where to go (i.e., a limited menu of attractive options).



Destination Clubs are one of the few travel options that are constantly adding properties and locations so I wouldn't consider them "limited".  High Country Club has incredible momentum and is constantly adding properties to their portfolio.  They tend to add properties in bursts and have increased their destinations to more than any of us could hope to visit (although some us keep trying to visit them all  ).



> My concern is that when I look at their property info, I suspect that they are nice places, but not great locations (e.g., garden view, not ocean front).



In fact, you've singled out one of only two HCC beach properties that are not beach front.  HCC members RAVE about the Mexico and Caribbean beach-front properties.  The Turks property is directly on the beach and is so close to the ocean that Steamboat Bill was able to pick-up the wireless internet from the villa on his laptop while standing in the surf (look for a picture of this in a previous thread).   The Hawaii property was purchased to have a presence in Maui for members looking to explore the island in addition to being within walking distance of Wailea beach, which is consistently rated the top beach in the WORLD.  I believe this was a unique situation due to the expense of beach-front property in Maui.  NOTE that the Destination Club standard barer, Endless Resort's, new development is also in Wailea and also not on the Ocean (within walking distance). HCC has stated that they intend to buy only beach-front properties going forward.  



> Last winter we stayed in two ResortQuest condo units in Waikiki and Maui (Waikiki Beach Tower and the Mahana, respectively).  I think our condos were above average (relative to others in the same property), but they were great.  Looked like the interiors of the HCC properties.  However, these were both Ocean View (Waikiki) or Ocean Front (Mahana).



I've never stayed in a ResortQuest condo but one of my best friends was an exec for them for decades.  We've had many discussions about DCs and HCC in particular and he has been at the HHI HCC property.  His analysis is that the HCC furnishings, appliances and design of their units is superior to the ResortQuest condos.  My personal experience has been that the HCC units are always much more elegant and plush in person that they appear on the website pictures.



> Yesterday, someone posted here asking for info on HCC's Hawaii location and got no response.



I saw that and will respond as soon as I get time.  Been too busy traveling to post recently!  



> I looked at the info on the two Tuscany places and they look beautiful, but they seem to be relatively small homes that aren't even in a resort...maybe just a pretty neighborhood.



I've never heard of a "resort" in Tuscany.  Tuscany is all about being a "pretty neighborhood".  Think the charm of the Napa Valley along with the elegance and relaxing lifestyle of old-world Europe.  The HCC Tuscany villas compare favorably with the properties of most other DCs in Tuscany.  IMHO, they are prefect for the sunny Tuscan countryside!



> I'm looking for more than a very nice property...I want a very nice location, as well.  Am I right, here?



I am personally thrilled with the HCC locations as well as the quality of properties.  I had high expectations of HCC when I became a member and those expectations have been blown-away!  I believe that my experience is similar to many other HCC members who post on this board.  With all due respect, you may want to consider one of the other DCs based upon your stated concerns OR stick with the upper-end, resort based timeshares or fractionals.  But, be prepared to spend a significant amount more than HCC membership.  I don't mean to be critical of your comments but this is obviously a significant expense and you should be confident in your purchase decision going in.  Lastly, I'd advise that you contact HCC directly (or whichever DC you consider) if you have any questions or concerns.

Good luck with your due diligence!


----------



## Ron G. (Aug 12, 2007)

Doug,

Thanks for the detailed reply.  

When I characterized HCC's offerings as "limited", I meant that in a good way.  I'm the kind of guy who'd rather by a TV at Costco than Circuit City.  It's daunting to stare at a wall of 50 tv's, trying to discern which makes the most sense for me.  With vacation spots, it's far worse.  First, it's what country, then which city, then which resort....   And, I'm a value-oriented guy who would rather hunt for a place where I feel like I'm getting a lot for my money....not just willing to pay top dollar for a top place.  With HCC, I could easily pick out several places to visit in the next year, expecting that the six places for the next year might not even be owned by HCC today.  That appeals to me.

You mentioned that Hawaii is one of only two HCC locations that isn't ocean front.  Is Rosemary Beach, FL the other?  (I've noticed that that one seems to be at least a couple blocks off the beach.

I'm unlikely to seriously consider another DC because of the cost.  My wife and I are 58 and probably in a position to travel quite a bit.  (My younger son, a boomeranger, is just leaving the nest...again.)  She sees 45 HCC days as "pressure".  I see them as relatively simple ways to travel a lot....again, getting back to the Costco vs. Circuit City analogy.  We could pick six spots, figure out cheap airfare and car rentals, then go.  

Finally, I'm thinking we could even take advantage of the space available travel over and above the 45 days.  She's up in NYC this weekend with my son....we could be doing that in the HCC condo (much nicer than where they're staying).  My son's going off (from Baltimore) to Pasadena, CA for 3-4 years in seminary.  HCC has three places in CA, in addition to others out west.  We could visit him a couple times a year, stopping off for a bit at an HCC place.

Right now, I'd like to sign up for the HCC trial membership, to lock in their terms while we give one place a test drive and give the whole idea more thought.  (My wife is very slow to change the status quo, and slower to spend money.)

Thanks again for the response.

Ron


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 12, 2007)

Ron G. said:


> Right now, I'd like to sign up for the HCC trial membership, to lock in their terms while we give one place a test drive and give the whole idea more thought.  (My wife is very slow to change the status quo, and slower to spend money.)



The HCC 1 week trial membership is a great deal as it allows you to test the club and get a 100% money back refund of your deposit if you decide not to join after 1 year.

When I started to look at HCC, they only had 9 properties and they are now approaching 30.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 12, 2007)

> I've never heard of a "resort" in Tuscany.



castiglon de bosco (fractional club + future hotel / rentals=?)
timbers castello di casole (full / fractional / private rental)

there are also a number of hotels (usually in the form of castles) which can be described as spa resorts.



to a certain degree, especially if you care more about value than luxury, even if youre not always satisfied with the properties/service/etc, HCC STILL remains a great deal, if you maximize your use of whatever plan you buy into.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 12, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> castiglon de bosco (fractional club + future hotel / rentals=?)
> timbers castello di casole (full / fractional / private rental)
> 
> there are also a number of hotels (usually in the form of castles) which can be described as spa resorts.



I assume you mean Castiglion Del Bosco?

I'm think you're getting really picky here about a "resort" in Tuscany.  Personally, I don't consider condos, hotels and fractionals made up of restored 16th and 17th century farmhouses and villas as "resorts".  And I certainly would not consider a castle a resort (except Excalibur in Vegas).  Actually, the HCC Tuscany properties are part of Villa Petrischio so maybe they too are "resort" properties in Tuscany!



> to a certain degree, especially if you care more about value than luxury, even if youre not always satisfied with the properties/service/etc, HCC STILL remains a great deal, if you maximize your use of whatever plan you buy into.



I have no idea what this means?  I care about luxury, which is why I became a HCC member.  Value is just a side benefit due to the business savvy and efficiency of the HCC business model.  I've yet to be anything but thrilled with the HCC properties/services/etc.  I don't believe that I've seen any other HCC member post anything but accolades on their HCC experiences.  I'm not sure what maximizing my plan has to do with it?


----------



## travelguy (Aug 12, 2007)

Ron G. said:


> Doug,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> ...




Ron,

I'll change my advise based on this post and say that is sounds like HCC is perfect for you.  In addition, they are emphasizing the addition of more locations for East Coast members like you and me.  I'd recommend taking advantage of the HCC trial membership.  Now the only problem might be .... which location to go to for that one week!


----------



## Laura7811 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ron-

Just thought I would add a little something to help you and your wife pick the right DC for your family.  We are at LUNA ENCANTADA(playa del carmen) this week, we are staying in the beachfront condo HCC has there. 

I'm pretty sure we couldn't be anymore oceanfront than we are, It's about 15steps to the sand from our patio...  I also met the family that are HCC members staying in the penthouse, and did a tour of that condo. Both have Incredible views.....plus the penthouse has an amazing rooftop balcony....

Happy DC hunting,
Laura


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 13, 2007)

I have spoken with and traded PMs/e-mails with about a dozen HCC members and I have NEVER heard any member regret their choice to join HCC. Additionally, I have not ever heard of any member of any destination club regret their purchase (except some of the T&H members)


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 13, 2007)

Ron ... one of the things that might bother you in retirement is that DC's seem to have severe restrictions on how many weeks in a row you can stay at one place.  You might have to be a nomad in retirement.

If you buy 5 lockoff weeks at a floating timeshare you can book more than a year ahead and stay 10 weeks in a row.  I may be wrong about DC's but don't know if you could stay at one for that length of time, or anywhere near it.

Another thing that bothers me, as an empty nester, is that I rarely even need a 2 bdrm suite ... so to stay in a 4 bdrm house not in a 'resort' location would really bug me.

Brian


----------



## Ron G. (Aug 13, 2007)

Brian,

Your points are well-taken.

I don't think we'd be looking to stay several weeks in one place, but I do think two weeks might be a nice thing.  In the case of HCC, we could stay in back-to-back weeks at two Tuscany locations, two Hawaii locations, etc.

Most of the HCC properties have 2-3 bedrooms.  We'd probably try to bring guests along, but not necessarily.

I've never owned a timeshare, but I am aware that they can sometimes be bought at dramatic discounts.  Beyond that, it's a whole new area of knowledge (e.g., desirable locations, trading processes/strategies, etc.) that I'd have to learn....and, I suspect a group of timeshares would still cost more than HCC.

I do have a new concern about HCC, which I'll address in a new thread.  Basically, I'm concerned about the most desirable locations being booked solid  during time periods I'd want to use them.

Thans for the response.

Ron


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 13, 2007)

Ron G. said:


> I do have a new concern about HCC, which I'll address in a new thread.  Basically, I'm concerned about the most desirable locations being booked solid  during time periods I'd want to use them.



HCC gives all members equal access to weeks and a nice rotating holidays schedule with the exception of the 1 and 2 week memberships. This is a very fair system.

Good luck getting a "hot" week in a Marriott such as July 4 in Williamsburgh, Sundance film week in Park City, school vacations in Hawaii. You may get shut out even at 9:00:01am when the reservations open.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Bill ... no prob here with Marriott multiple weeks and the 13th month advantage where I've never missed getting what I wanted...but I know the game. I had 3 units booked for July 4 week this year at Williamsburg and have 2 booked for next year ... never use them myself as I rent them out or use to get a bonus week exchange and go at a less humid time. 

No probs either with BeachPlace (Lauderdale beachfront) for President's week and Spring Break week ... that's where I've booked 4 weeks in a row to span that period every year.  I've been doing that in Ft. Laud for many years now and would be lost if I couldn't get my 'annual' 4 weeks in a row.

Sounds like that's not something you can do with any DC, is that correct?

Brian



Steamboat Bill said:


> ...Good luck getting a "hot" week in a Marriott such as July 4 in Williamsburgh, Sundance film week in Park City, school vacations in Hawaii. You may get shut out even at 9:00:01am when the reservations open.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 14, 2007)

Brian

I grew up in Fort Lauderdale, please pm me when you are in town and we can meet at Hooters!

Most DCs limit you to 2 weeks max. 

This is not a problem for me as the kids are still in school. Also, most DCs have 2-4 bedrooms.

DCs really cater to families or individuals that travel with friends.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me Bill.
Brian



Steamboat Bill said:


> Brian
> 
> I grew up in Fort Lauderdale, please pm me when you are in town and we can meet at Hooters!
> 
> .


----------

